
Free System Programming Textbook (Illinois CS241) - garren
http://cs241.cs.illinois.edu/coursebook/index.html
======
aey
Amazing school! I was class of 2003. It was a really great combination of hard
computer science topics along side close to the metal programming. I graduated
proficient in Vim, C/C++, make, kernel driver development, digital control
systems, networking AND complexity theory, algorithms, languages, error
analysis, protocols, operating systems etc... I got B’s, still somehow
remember differential equations. Couldn’t be happier with the result :)

~~~
unemphysbro
:) the complexity theory and algos classes were some of my favorite.

They really rewired the way I think.

~~~
aey
Almost 20 years after, recurrence annihilators still blow my mind.

[http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/notes/99-re...](http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/notes/99-recurrences.pdf)

I wish I was a better student, but there was at least 1 bar with $1 drinks on
any given night.

~~~
unemphysbro
Woah, thanks for bringing that up. Hahaha, I'm on the job market post-grad
school so that's super helpful.

Some of my fondest memories are going to Murphys or the Illini inn after
finishing a long MP with my group of friends.

------
mark_l_watson
I just skimmed the table of contents and then read two sections. This looks
like a great resource for systems programming. In modern times, anyone with a
Linux laptop can get their feet wet. When I was young, I had to leave a job I
liked (I eventually went back) to get a job doing real time systems
programming on a multics-based system (Prime). That period of time forever
changed my mental model for computing systems.

UIUC is a great school. My last job before retiring was managing a deep
learning team in the UIUC research park. The university had a great technical
buzz, and the undergraduate CS interns we hired were talented and hard
working.

------
slicktux
A book I’d recommend that also allows for hands on approach is: XINU operating
system design.

It’s not free but it’s a great book and is part of the curriculum for Purdue

~~~
john4532452
What do you mean by its not free ?

------
dathinab
Seems like a nice resource.

But sad that's insecure (http it self signed cert). I would expect better in
2020 especially from a CS course site.

So if anyone from Illinoise IT read it, it's a good idea to fix it as it's not
putting a good light on it. Through sadly it's not uncommon for universities
even today :=/.

Anyway still a nice source of information.

~~~
jazzyjackson
Why does a free textbook have to be encrypted? Worried about someone injecting
wrong answers to example problems on the wire?

------
person_of_color
Good refresher for any OS role at FAANG

------
ngcc_hk
Interest more real life one. With hardware or even fpga. This is too
academics.

